# Help from the marlin guys



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

going to try harder this year fishing for Blues. Need to help on my spread, "they say pull you biggest lures on the flat lines in the prop wash, and smaller lures on the short and long riggers, does this also apply to natural baits also? Spanish/big mullett/horse bally on the flat, and smaller bally on the riggers?

Thanks in advance

good luck this year!


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Fool proof spread:

- Moldcraft Super Chuggers on the 2nd & 3rd waves from the flats
- Moldcraft Wide Ranges on the 4th & 5th waves from the riggers
- Horse Ballyhoo behind your favorite color islander (B&W) on the 6th or 7thwavedown the middle

Get in the right area with good sharp hooksand any idiot could catch fish. The point of pulling the biggerbaits on the flats as opposed to the riggers is the amount of drag put on the rigger and clip. Also,some lures just pull better in different places. That being said, moldcrafts and natural baits will pull good anywhere in the spread if rigged properly. Good Luck.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

You can make it as simple or as complicated as you like. I would certainly start simple and then learn. I would not worry about dead baits (spanish, ballyhoo etc..) as they can be tricky to rig and they do wash out. As the other posted said I would (and do) put large Moldcraft's on my flats, superchugger and a wide range both in Sr size on bent butt 50Ws. I then put a medium or standard size lure on my short rigger, my favorites being Black Bart 1656 slant and flat face as well as the Moldcraft Widerange. I then always put a Pakula Lumo Sprocket on my long riggers. This bait in this position accounted for most of my hookups last year. I am also a very big believer in teasers (especially for whites), I use a bowling pin type on one side of the transom and one of the holographic fish strip types on the other.

I sometimes put some type of bullet nosed lure way way back in shotgun and if I do I put it far enough back as to not be part of the spread.

I also do most of my trolling behind outboards and have always had a problem with putting lures on a particular wave, rather I just place them in the cleanest water I can at the appropriate distance.

Good luck

MSyellowfin


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

What's a marlin? Bally-who?


----------



## wireman (Jan 14, 2010)

The Makaira Lures seem to catch a lotta fish...especially a blue and white lena and a dolphin colored Brutus...


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

For lure fishermen, you should bookmark this thread. Awesome hookset rigging technique that makes an awesome stiff rigged setup. It written about mahis, but the rules still apply to bigger lures, hooks and fish.

http://www.sportfishermen.com/board/f9/rigging-big-lure-mahimahi-829265.html


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Wade......... did you mean Bluuu and Whittte islander with a huge Horse HOO on it?


----------

